
Ask HN: Book recommendations - mishftw
Hey HN community, I&#x27;ve slacked off on reading in the past month or so because I have run out of material. Are there any books you wanted to share? Can be any genre&#x2F;subject but please leave a title&#x2F;author and why you recommend it!
======
asplake
If I may recommend my own: Right to Left: The digital leader’s guide to Lean
and Agile, Mike Burrows (2019, audiobook 2020).

I completely get why we have Agile doubters and haters here and I present
something outcome-oriented, neither backlog-driven nor imposed solution (both
“left to right” by the book’s central metaphor). Also – and under the lightest
of disguises – a leadership book.

Edit: That and my previous book both have extensive reading lists [1, 2].
There are more references in the patterns pages at [3].

[1] [https://www.agendashift.com/books/right-to-
left/recommended-...](https://www.agendashift.com/books/right-to-
left/recommended-reading)

[2] [https://www.agendashift.com/books/agendashift/recommended-
re...](https://www.agendashift.com/books/agendashift/recommended-reading)

[3]
[https://www.agendashift.com/framework/patterns](https://www.agendashift.com/framework/patterns)

------
barbe
A Spy Among Friends by Ben McIntyre--eye-opening account of Britain's most
famous double-agent Kim Philby--and why we should be very concerned about
Russian meddling in U.S. politics The Food Explorer by Daniel Stone--about
David Fairchild, the man who changed what we eat in the U.S. over 100 years
ago Regeneration by Pat Barker, a novel based on real facts about WWI The
Poisoner’s Handbook by Deborah Blum--the origin of modern forensic medicine

